# Tank stand not perfectly flat help?



## sweendog87 (Jun 25, 2017)

So iv built my own custom stand very strong but the top is not completely flat and im wondering if i put 7mm ply on top would that help enough or should I still pit polystyrene under also 
Another question about the polystyrene 
The sheets that are available at my local building supply store are 600mm wide and my tank is 610mm wide. Now will the 10mm over hang of the glass over the polystyrene be a problem or am I just worrying too much iv also hear polystyrene helps with kepping the tank perfectly level also anyone had these issues before abd how did you solve them. 
Do you think it will be 100% if I use both ply and polystyrene 
?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

If the glass in the tank is not recessed from the tank frame and the uneven top layer might touch the glass in places I would use both. Give yourself the extra cushion if you can afford it. That way there is no pressure on the underside of the tank. I would not worry about the missing 10mm... just try to center it best you can. 

(I have 2 75 gallon tanks that are way off level and have never been a problem. I have a very old house, 150 years and we just couldn't seem to get these 4' tanks level no matter what we tried. Front left corner is an 1" lower than the back right corner. The only problem I have is when I fill them to the top, the water in one corner can hit the lid long before the other end of the tanks even look full. But both tanks are on full top, solid wood stands so there are no pressure points.)


----------



## EricBoss (Apr 26, 2018)

Yeah thats a little tricky, does it feel sturdy enough? Try reinforcing it with styrofoam but I would perhaps re-build. Just to be on the safe side.


----------

